# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Getting date format as MM/dd/yyyy

## donalejandro

Hello,

I really need a db2 professional  I have a db2 database with a date field yyyymmdd (7/3/2015) what I want to do is to format as date in, but I don't want know db2 very well and I don't want to see the zero in from of month or day for example I want 7/3/2015 not 07/03/2015.  any tips will be appreciated.  Thank you in advance.

----------

